# km/h fortlaufend erfassen



## Generic1 (16. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, dass ich die km/h mit einem Android Handy fortlaufend erfasse, also nicht dass ich die Strecke weiß und die Zeit und mir daraus die Geschwindigkeit errechne sondern dass ich fortlaufend am Smartphone Display anzeige, wieviel km/h ich z.B.: gehe?


----------



## Gast2 (16. Sep 2011)

Du brauchst doch nur in bestimmten (Zeit-)Intervallen (nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein) die Position bestimmen. Danach bestimmt du die zurückgelegte Entfernung und kannst damit die Geschwindigkeit berechnen.


----------



## xonix (21. Sep 2011)

Hi,

du könntest auch getSpeed verwenden, falls dein Gerät sowas unterstützt. Ansonsten einfach über die letzte Position mit distanceBetween und der Zeit berechnen.

Location | Android Developers


----------

